# AMD oder doch INTEL?



## Puschek (22. November 2012)

Hey, 


ich hab mir jetzt paar Gedanken über ein neuen Computer gemacht. Jetzt steh ich vor der Frage:
AMD oder doch INTEL ?
Mein alter Prozessor ist einer von AMD, mit welchem ich sehr zufrieden bin, jedoch erfüllt er nicht mir die Bedingungen wenn ich streamen will.
Die Auslastung schießt plötzlich auf 96% und schwangt dann zwischen 85 und 99%  Naja das soll nicht das Thema sein!
Die Frage die ich mir stelle steht weiter oben! 
Intel ist im vergleicht viel teurer als sein Konkurrent AMD! Nun von der Leistung aber nicht viel schlechter! Zumindest hab ich mir ein paar Prozessoren im Test mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten und überraschenderweise weichen die Leistungen bei der Prozessoren nur um wenige % ab. Warum sollte man dann den teureren INTEL Prozessor verbauen? Macht es dann eigentlich kein unterschied ob ich ein AMD oder ein Intel Prozessor verbaue? Ich meine ich wollte zwischen 200 und 400 für den Prozessor ausgeben, aber wenn ich für 150 ein AMD bekomme der vergleichbar mit einem 280€ Intel Prozessor ist, dann warum nicht (die spanne zwischen denn Prozessoren ist vielleicht etwas hoch, aber soll zur Veranschaulichung dienen)?

Dann ist immer die Frage: Welche Prozessor sollte ich kaufen? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir paar gute empfehlen! 
Allgemein will ich aktiver Streamen, BF3 LoL WoW, Videos bearbeiten kommt auch noch dazu und programmieren! Alles im allem denk ich nicht, dass ich den neusten i7 brauche, weil dort meiner Meinung das P/L nicht vorhanden ist!!

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen! 

MfG Puschek


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. November 2012)

was hast du denn derzeit für einen?


----------



## Puschek (22. November 2012)

AMD Phendom(tm) II 4x 955


----------



## Caps-lock (22. November 2012)

Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
So wie du es beschreibst hast du Spieletests gelesen und da auch die AMD Prozessoren schnell genug sind fürs Zocken, bringt dir mehr Prozileistung nichts mehr.
Mein I7 langweilt sich beim SPielen.
Für Spiele machts keinen Sinn auf nen AMD zu gehen, wenn du schon nen X4 hast.

Der I7-3770k hat den Benchmarks nach etwa doppelt soviel Leistung wie dein Alter prozi (wenn du den I7 nicht übertaktest).
Ja ein AMD FX8350 kostet weniger als der I7.
Allerdings bringt er mit 8 Kernen das was der I7 mit 4 schafft.
Und da sind wir bei dem Thema was wir immer hatten.
Intel ist in 90% aller Anwendungen besser, da die meißte Software aus 8 Kernen keinen Vorteil zieht und Intel bei Leistung / Kern weit vorne liegt.

Grade für die VIdeobearbeitung brauchst du 3 Dinge: Prozessorleistung, Prozessorleistung und Prozessorleistung.


----------



## Puschek (23. November 2012)

300 € sind halt viel  Die frage ist ob man das braucht? Ich meine auch wenn ich Videos bearbeite, dann brauch ich doch nicht so eine Leistung!


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. November 2012)

Eig. kann es nicht am Prozessor liegen, der Phenom II X4, den ich selbst besitze sollte auch für streamen noch ausreichen. Hast du die anderen Komponenten mal geprüft? Poste doch einfach mal dein System.Auch mal die Energiespraeinstellungen auf "Höchstleistung" setzen und mal CPU-Z runterladen um zu schauen, ob der nicht iwie runtertaktet während des betriebs.


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

schafft dein upload denn zu streamen? um in HD zu streamen und nebenbei zu zocken sollten ca 2 mbits upload drin sein


----------



## Puschek (23. November 2012)

AMD Phenom IIx4 955 
AMD Radeon HD 6900 2GB
16 GB Ram DDR 1333 MHrz
Asus M4A88TD-M EVO Mainboard Sockel AMD AM3 DDR3 Speicher Micro ATX
Windoes 7 Home Permium 64 Bit

Am Internet liegt es nicht.... 10Mbit up, 50 down. Meine Laggs die ich habe, sind auch keine Internet laggs  Das kann ich schon unterscheiden! 
Ich hab mal auf Höchstleistung gestellt, mal schauen wies läuft. [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]CPU-Z[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]  Lad ich mir jettzt auch noch runter. Vieleicht löst sich das Problem, wollte es auch nicht wahrhaben, das es am CPU liegt, da ich IMMER zufrieden mit war[/font]


----------



## Puschek (23. November 2012)

Noch eine Sache! Kurz erklärung zu [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]CPU-Z  bitte! Was muss ich wo genau erkennen, damit du bescheid weißt ob er runter getacktet wird[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2012)

Puschek schrieb:


> 300 € sind halt viel  Die frage ist ob man das braucht? Ich meine auch wenn ich Videos bearbeite, dann brauch ich doch nicht so eine Leistung!



Kauf dir einen 3450er oder 3570er, dass reicht völlig. Nur weil du ein bisschen Video-Bearbeitung machst, brauchst du bestimmt keinen i7. Wird ja wohl kaum so sein, dass du den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machst.


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Puschek schrieb:


> 300 € sind halt viel  Die frage ist ob man das braucht? Ich meine auch wenn ich Videos bearbeite, dann brauch ich doch nicht so eine Leistung!


Das kommt drauf an, wie viele Videos du bearbeiten willst. Wenn du gerne wartest, dann reicht auch ein langsamer Prozessor. Für schnelle Videobearbeitung braucht man eben einen schnellen Prozessor


----------



## Puschek (25. November 2012)

ich bin nicht den ganzen Tag nur am bearbeiten   

Ich muss ca 1-2 Videos die Woche bearbeiten! Ich denke ich bleibe bei meinem Prozessor jetzt! Nach paar Umstellungen, funktioniert er richtig gut. Richtig ausgetestet hab ich ihn noch nicht, wird aber jetzt auch noch kommen. Dann schau ich mal was das Programm sagt  


Danke für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an, wie viele Videos du bearbeiten willst. Wenn du gerne wartest, dann reicht auch ein langsamer Prozessor. Für schnelle Videobearbeitung braucht man eben einen schnellen Prozessor


Für schnelle Videobearbeitung nimmt man am Besten einen Mac in Verbindung mit iMovie oder Final Cut.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch für Windows gute Videoschnittprogramme gibt ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch für Windows gute Videoschnittprogramme gibt ^^


Es ging mir in meiner Aussage nicht um die Programme.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Es ging mir in meiner Aussage nicht um die Programme.


Was dann? Die Hardware? Die bekommt man für einen normalen PC billiger als für einen Mac ^^


----------



## Night2010 (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was dann? Die Hardware? Die bekommt man für einen normalen PC billiger als für einen Mac ^^



Da ist dasselbe drin wie in nem Win PC auch. Nur das BS ist ein anderes.
Daher ist ein MAC auch nicht besser zum bearbeiten geeignet.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Da ist dasselbe drin wie in nem Win PC auch. Nur das BS ist ein anderes.
> Daher ist ein MAC auch nicht besser zum bearbeiten geeignet.


Genau deshalb arbeiten auch Profis in den Bereichen überwiegend mit Mac.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau deshalb arbeiten auch Profis in den Bereichen überwiegend mit Mac.


Puschek ist aber kein Profi ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (25. November 2012)

Wenn dem so ist, dann sag mal was beim Mac wirklich besser zum Videobearbeiten geeeignet ist.
Ein Pc für 1.500 macht das selbe wie ein Mac für 3.000 Euro.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann sag mal was beim Mac wirklich besser zum Videobearbeiten geeeignet ist.
> Ein Pc für 1.500 macht das selbe wie ein Mac für 3.000 Euro.


Woher kommt diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. November 2012)

Beantworte eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Beantworte eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage.


Streng genommen war es keine Frage, sondern eine Aufforderung ^^


----------



## Night2010 (25. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau deshalb arbeiten auch Profis in den Bereichen überwiegend mit Mac.



Ich war gerade auf der Apple Seite.

Mac Pro zusammengestellt. Preis 3899€

2x Xeon mit 2,4Ghz = 12 Kerne aufpreis 2x 3Ghz Xeon auch 12 Kerne = 2400€ 

12GB Speicher sind drin aufpreis auf 64GB = 2000€ 

1TB Platte ist drin aufpreis zu einer 2ten 1TB Platte 150€ 
Aufpreis zu einer 500GB SSD 1000€ 

Grafikkarte HD 5770 aufpreis zu einer 5870 (andere gibt es nicht) 200€. Dafür bekomme ich ne 7870.

Wenn ich alles mitnehme was es an Hardware gibt. Also 4x 500GB SSD + 2 Monitore, liege ich bei 14.400€
Die ganze Hardware gibt es auch so zu kaufen und da bezahle ich keine 1000€ für ne 500GB SSD 

Und die Pros, die damit Arbeiten haben meistens keine Ahnung von Hardware und eben das Geld für so einen überteuerten Rechner.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Beantworte eine Frage nicht mit einer Gegenfrage.


Von Dir kam an mich keine Frage, sondern eine Aufforderung. Mich würde halt vorab mal interessieren, woher Du Deine tolle Erkenntnis hast und das war eine Frage!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Ich war gerade auf der Apple Seite.
> 
> Mac Pro zusammengestellt. Preis 3899&#8364;
> 
> ...


Die Mac Pro Serie ist aktuell veraltet und jeder Profi wartet auf eine Novellierung. Diese wird dringend für 2013 erwartet, da der letzte Stand mittlerweile bis zu 3 Jahre alt ist. Das zudem die Aufpreispolitik von Apple mitunter eine Frechheit darstellt, ist kein Geheimnis.



Night2010 schrieb:


> Und die Pros, die damit Arbeiten haben meistens keine Ahnung von Hardware und eben das Geld für so einen überteuerten Rechner.


Nach Deiner bestechenden Schlussfolgerung stellt sich mir nur folgende Frage: Wieso Verdienst Du mit Deinem bestechenden Fachwissen nicht das Geld?


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> 12GB Speicher sind drin aufpreis auf 64GB = 2000€


WTF! 64 GB kosten bei Amazon gerade mal 260 Euro oder so (also 32 GB kosten jedenfalls 130, das dann halt 2 mal, macht 260 Euro) ^^


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (25. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau deshalb arbeiten auch Profis in den Bereichen überwiegend mit Mac.



Das ist ein Relikt aus Urzeiten. Es gab in der Tat mal eine Zeit da waren Macs für Video und Bildbearbeitung besser geeignet. Das hatte u.A. folgende Gründe:

- Die Software (Photoshop und Co.) war teilweiße Mac-Only
- Die Hardware und Software waren besser aufeinander abgestimmt (wie heute bei iPhone/iPad)

Seit dem die Software oder Alternativen auch für PCs zu haben ist und die Hardware sich nicht mehr unterscheidet gibt es keinen guten Grund zwingend einen Mac zu nutzen, außer eben dieser veraltete Mythos und persönliche Vorliebe.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. November 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Das ist ein Relikt aus Urzeiten. Es gab in der Tat mal eine Zeit da waren Macs für Video und Bildbearbeitung besser geeignet. Das hatte u.A. folgende Gründe:
> 
> - Die Software (Photoshop und Co.) war teilweiße Mac-Only
> - Die Hardware und Software waren besser aufeinander abgestimmt (wie heute bei iPhone/iPad)
> ...


Ich habe auch nie behauptet das man einen PC dafür nicht nutzen kann. Meine Aussage ist im Kern, dass ein Mac mit leistungsschwächerer Hardware im Bereich Video und Photo mehr leisten kann. Das ist auch kein Mythos, sondern liegt an der komplett aufeinander abgestimmten Soft- und Hardware. Das ist halt der unbestrittenen Vorteil eines geschlossenen Systems. Da sind dann Kleinigkeiten wie vorhandene Schnittstellen (FireWire, Thunderbolt) oder die unkomplizierte RAM Zuweisung für leistungshungrige Programme ausschlaggebend. Nach mittlerweile über 20 Jahren an den verschiedensten Systemen kann ich mir definitiv eine objektive Meinung erlauben und leider ist immer noch nicht alles Gute beisammen. Auch heute gilt noch: Wiindowsrechner für das ultimative Spieleerlebnis und Mac für das professionelle Arbeiten.


----------



## xynlovesit (25. November 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann sag mal was beim Mac wirklich besser zum Videobearbeiten geeeignet ist.
> Ein Pc für 1.500 macht das selbe wie ein Mac für 3.000 Euro.




Ein Mac Mini fuer 830 Euro, macht genau das selbe wie ein PC fuer 1000 Euro.


Ich kann an meinem Mac einfach schneller und effizienter meine Videos schneiden. Da Final Cut Pro X auch die 64-Bit Architektur unterstuetzt, laeuft das Rendern und Importen einfach schneller von der Hand. Auch das so genannte "Background processing" ermoeglicht mir in Echtzeit meine bearbeitete Datei anzuschauen und ggf. wieder zuaendern.

Ebenfalls bin ich nicht von "Haengern" und "Abstuerzen" des Betriebssystem betroffen.



Edit: @Dominar Rygel XVI

Das ist kein Relikt aus Urzeiten, das ist heut immer noch so. Fahr mal zur BILD in die Redaktion, du wirst kein einzigen Windows Rechner sehen.


----------



## Puschek (25. November 2012)

Wo von hängt die FPS beim streamen ab? Also zum größsten Teil


----------



## xynlovesit (25. November 2012)

Prozessor, danach der Arbeitsspeicher und die Internet-Verbindung.


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Und du musst bedenken, dass du mit 1 MBit/s Upload z.B. nicht in HD streamen kannst^^

Die Internetanbieter sind beim Upload größtenteils ziemlich geizig leider  ...


----------



## Xidish (25. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Genau deshalb arbeiten auch Profis in den Bereichen überwiegend mit Mac.


Hmm, dann scheinen wir aber nur sehr sehr sehr sehr wenige Profis zu haben.

Desktop Operating System 
Windows	91.7%
Mac	7.2%
Linux	1.2%

Dazu kommt, daß viele Mac User keine Profis sind, merkt man ja.^^
Also kann man zu dem Fazit kommen, daß so gut wie kein Profi  'nen Mac benutzt.  

So nun btt AMD oder doch Intel!
Es ging hier ja nicht um PC oder Mac!

greetz


----------



## Rabaz (25. November 2012)

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch darauf verständigen, dass man bei einem mac einen guten Teil seines Geldes für den Namen und fürs Design hinblättert, zumindest DAS dürfte unstrittig sein. Wer es kann oder möchte = OK. Wer dieses zusätzliche Geld lieber zusätzlich in reine Leistung seines Windows-PCs steckt ist nicht unbedingt schlechter dran.


Ich brauch auch keine Straußenledersitze im Auto um zur Arbeit zu kommen. Schön wenn ich sie habe, aber sie attestieren mir nicht unbedingt dass ich ein Profi bin.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Edit: @Dominar Rygel XVI
> 
> Das ist kein Relikt aus Urzeiten, das ist heut immer noch so. Fahr mal zur BILD in die Redaktion, du wirst kein einzigen Windows Rechner sehen.



Die Sendung mit dem Klaus -Bild


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (26. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Auch heute gilt noch: Wiindowsrechner für das ultimative Spieleerlebnis und Mac für das professionelle Arbeiten.



Wo sind die Fakten? Datenblätter, Benchmarks etc.? 

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2676347?start=0&tstart=0
http://www.kaycircle.com/Performance-Shootout-Mac-OS-X-10-6-Snow-Leopard-vs-Windows-7-64-bit

Die Behauptung "ich habe schon an vielen Systemen gearbeitet und kann daher objektiv urteilen" ist Müll. Ich bevorzuge fürs Arbeiten ein Linux System. Das macht es aber nicht zum "Besten". 

Und solche Seiten her:
http://apcmag.com/15_reasons_macs_are_still_better_than_windows.htm

Publizieren ebenfalls subjektiven Schrott, führen Dinge an welche nicht Windows zu Lasten zu legen sind oder stützen sich ebenfalls auf Mythen wie das ein Mac niemals von Viren befallen werden könne.

Selbst im erstem Link (ein Apple Forum) wird der Schluss gezogen: Sie sind gleichwertig. Das viele Apple-Fans das heute immer noch nicht wahrhaben wollen kann ich mir nur damit erklären das damit die "Exklusivität" flöten geht, und die absurd hohen Preise keinerlei Diskussion mehr standhalten.



> Edit: @Dominar Rygel XVI
> Das ist kein Relikt aus Urzeiten, das ist heut immer noch so. Fahr mal zur BILD in die Redaktion, du wirst kein einzigen Windows Rechner sehen.



Lesen, verstehen, antworten. Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf technische Vorteile welche ein Mac in der Vergangenheit hatte und welche heute nicht mehr gegeben sind, was aber häufig dennoch so postuliert wird. Ich habe nie behauptet das größere Redaktionen und/oder Firmen nicht weiterhin auf Macs setzen, es dürften oder könnten wenn sie denn wollen.

@Topic
Ganz klar Intel. Mein i7 920 der ersten Generation wird bald 4 Jahre alt und erreicht heutzutage nur bei Videobearbeitung die 90% Marke auf allen Kernen (wenn überhaupt dank GPU-Beschleunigung, wenn dann bremst da was anders). Ist in der Anschaffung teurer aber hält mit Sicherheit länger und leistet auf Zeit betrachtet dadurch mehr. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen das man für die Nutzungsdauer eines guten Intels mindesten zwei AMD Prozessoren verbrät wenn es um leistungsstarke Anwendungen geht. Ich bin mir sicher das ich heute, wäre meine Wahl auf AMD gefallen, den Prozessor schon längst wieder hätte austauschen müssen um die Performance welche ich heute habe noch zu erreichen.

Ich stand damals vor dem gleichem Dilemma. Jedenfalls bereue ich den Aufpreis für den Intel nicht, sondern bin eher froh das damals gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. November 2012)

Puschek schrieb:


> ich bin nicht den ganzen Tag nur am bearbeiten
> 
> Ich muss ca 1-2 Videos die Woche bearbeiten! Ich denke ich bleibe bei meinem Prozessor jetzt! Nach paar Umstellungen, funktioniert er richtig gut. Richtig ausgetestet hab ich ihn noch nicht, wird aber jetzt auch noch kommen. Dann schau ich mal was das Programm sagt
> 
> ...



Das ist der letzte Beitrag des TE, das Problem ist gelöst. BS-SPAM bitte im anderen Forum!


----------



## Night2010 (26. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Mac Pro Serie ist aktuell veraltet und jeder Profi wartet auf eine Novellierung. Diese wird dringend für 2013 erwartet, da der letzte Stand mittlerweile bis zu 3 Jahre alt ist. Das zudem die Aufpreispolitik von Apple mitunter eine Frechheit darstellt, ist kein Geheimnis.
> 
> 
> Nach Deiner bestechenden Schlussfolgerung stellt sich mir nur folgende Frage: Wieso Verdienst Du mit Deinem bestechenden Fachwissen nicht das Geld?



Hast du Kontakt zu denen aufgenommen das du sowas weisst?
Die Preispolitik ist nicht unverschämt, sondern fern ab jeder Realität.

Wer zu dumm ist sich nen Rechner von einem Händler zusammenstellen zu lassen und sich da ein OS-X drauf zu Spielen dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen.
Der Unterschied besteht nur im Betriebssystem und nicht in der Hardware.


> Nach mittlerweile über 20 Jahren an den verschiedensten Systemen kann ich mir definitiv eine objektive Meinung erlauben



So einen Spruch hat schon mal jemand gebracht. Der dann behauptet hat, Flachkabel (Alte IDE Kabel) würden die Temp des Rechners erhöhen.
Der jenige hatte vorher eine Festplatte drin und hat sich dann noch zwei alte IDE Platten eingebaut und durch das Flachkabel ist die Temp im GH gestiegen.
20 Jahre Erfahrung hat der beim Rechner zusammenbau gehabt, aber auf die idee das zwei zusätzliche Wärmequellen im GH die Temp erhöhen ist er nicht. Schuld ist selbstverständlich das Kabel gewesen


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> So einen Spruch hat schon mal jemand gebracht. Der dann behauptet hat, Flachkabel (Alte IDE Kabel) würden die Temp des Rechners erhöhen.
> Der jenige hatte vorher eine Festplatte drin und hat sich dann noch zwei alte IDE Platten eingebaut und durch das Flachkabel ist die Temp im GH gestiegen.
> 20 Jahre Erfahrung hat der beim Rechner zusammenbau gehabt, aber auf die idee das zwei zusätzliche Wärmequellen im GH die Temp erhöhen ist er nicht. Schuld ist selbstverständlich das Kabel gewesen



Die Flachbandkabel an sich erhöhen sicher nicht die Temperatur, sie hindern aber ganz sicher den ordentlichen Luftstrom vom Gehäuselüfter in der Front, der dann die kühle Luft zum Prozessor hin bläst. Teilweise aus diesem Grund gab es auch die runden IDE-Kabel, natürlich auch zur Platzersparnis. GANZ so weit hergeholt ist diese These also sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Night2010 (26. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Flachbandkabel an sich erhöhen sicher nicht die Temperatur, sie hindern aber ganz sicher den ordentlichen Luftstrom vom Gehäuselüfter in der Front, der dann die kühle Luft zum Prozessor hin bläst. Teilweise aus diesem Grund gab es auch die runden IDE-Kabel, natürlich auch zur Platzersparnis. GANZ so weit hergeholt ist diese These also sicherlich nicht.



Ist schon Jahre her, da hat das jemand bei 3D Center getestet mit dem Ergebniss, das es wurscht ist ob da ein Rundkabel, oder Flachkabel drin ist. Dies interessiert den Luftstrom nicht.
Da dieser an den Zeiten vorbei kann. Ob Rundkabel, oder Flach die Verwirbelungen gibt es trotzdem.

Wenn man nach deiner Antwort geht, würden ja erst mal die Festplatten stören und zwar mehr als jedes Kabel


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie behauptet das man einen PC dafür nicht nutzen kann. Meine Aussage ist im Kern, dass ein Mac mit leistungsschwächerer Hardware im Bereich Video und Photo mehr leisten kann. Das ist auch kein Mythos, sondern liegt an der komplett aufeinander abgestimmten Soft- und Hardware. Das ist halt der unbestrittenen Vorteil eines geschlossenen Systems. Da sind dann Kleinigkeiten wie vorhandene Schnittstellen (FireWire, Thunderbolt) oder die unkomplizierte RAM Zuweisung für leistungshungrige Programme ausschlaggebend. Nach mittlerweile über 20 Jahren an den verschiedensten Systemen kann ich mir definitiv eine objektive Meinung erlauben und leider ist immer noch nicht alles Gute beisammen. Auch heute gilt noch: Wiindowsrechner für das ultimative Spieleerlebnis und Mac für das professionelle Arbeiten.



Ich arbeite in einem mittelständischen IT-Unternehmen. Wir haben auch ein eigenes Rechenzentrum. Willst du mal wissen, wieviele Macs wir haben? 
In fast keinem Unternehmen hier in Deutschland, wo professionell gearbeitet wird, wirst du Macs finden. Das ist die Ausnahme. Von daher kann ich über eine Aussage, wie

"Auch heute gilt noch: Wiindowsrechner für das ultimative Spieleerlebnis und Mac für das professionelle Arbeiten."

nur laut lachen. Ich gebe dir in so weit recht, als das es natürlich Vorteile - auch Performance - hat, wenn Software und Hardware aus einer Hand kommt.
Aber was du da von dir gibst, ist einfach nur lachhaft.

Du redest von unkomplizierter Speicherverwaltung vom Mac? Dann erkläre mir mal die Unterschiede des Speicher-Managements zwischen einem Windows-PC und einem Mac.
Des Weiteren hätte ich auch gerne ein paar Vergleiche bei der Bildbearbeitung zwischen beiden Systemen. Als Apple-Fan hast du da doch bestimmt ein paar Benchmarks zur Hand, oder?


----------



## xynlovesit (27. November 2012)

Ach der Klos ... Mensch, auf dich hab ich nur gewartet (:


----------



## exill (27. November 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem mittelständischen IT-Unternehmen. Wir haben auch ein eigenes Rechenzentrum. Willst du mal wissen, wieviele Macs wir haben?
> In fast keinem Unternehmen hier in Deutschland, wo professionell gearbeitet wird, wirst du Macs finden. Das ist die Ausnahme. Von daher kann ich über eine Aussage, wie
> 
> "Auch heute gilt noch: Wiindowsrechner für das ultimative Spieleerlebnis und Mac für das professionelle Arbeiten."
> ...



Ich arbeite auch in einem mittelständigen IT Unternehmen, und auch wir benutzen keine Apple Produkte. Wenn man Apple benutzt sollte man auch alles von Apple haben (als Firma selbstverständlich).
Was wir benutzen ist in den meisten Fällen Windows, und für wenige spezielle Fälle Linux (meistens Debian).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. November 2012)

Es ist schon Mist, wenn man weder liest, noch versteht, was einem sein Gegenüber mitteilen möchte.



Klos schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem mittelständischen IT-Unternehmen. Wir haben auch ein eigenes Rechenzentrum. Willst du mal wissen, wieviele Macs wir haben?


Hier haben wir schon Deinen ersten Fehler und zwar anzunehmen, dass die Größe eines Unternehmens etwas mit Professionalität zu tun hat. Zumal ein IT-Unternehmen nicht zwangsläufig auch im Bereich professioneller Video- und Photobearbeitung zu Hause sein muss, denn darum ging es ja.



Klos schrieb:


> In fast keinem Unternehmen hier in Deutschland, wo professionell gearbeitet wird, wirst du Macs finden. Das ist die Ausnahme.


Ehrlich - mmmh, diese Aussage überrascht mich. Bin bisher noch auf keinen Photographen bzw. Graphiker etc. getroffen der nicht mit Mac gearbeitet hat. Sind wahrscheinlich alles keine Profis gewesen. 



Klos schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir in so weit recht, als das es natürlich Vorteile - auch Performance - hat, wenn Software und Hardware aus einer Hand kommt.
> Aber was du da von dir gibst, ist einfach nur lachhaft.


Ja wie jetzt, den unbestrittenen Fakt gibst Du zu, aber gleichzeitig wiedersprichst Du ihm!? 



Klos schrieb:


> Als Apple-Fan hast du da doch bestimmt ein paar Benchmarks zur Hand, oder?


Ich bin weder Apple Fan, noch habe ich Benchmarks zur Hand, die nur eine kleine Momentaufnahme eines Systems zeigen, zur Hand. Ein Benchmark sagt zum Beispiel nichts über die Langzeitstabilität eines Systems aus, aber ich denke das weiter zu eruieren ist bei Dir, wie Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen. Daher ist das hier auch mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. November 2012)

Bitte den [gelösten] Thread wegen Offtopic schließen!


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (27. November 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Ich bin weder Apple Fan, noch habe ich Benchmarks zur Hand, die nur eine kleine Momentaufnahme eines Systems zeigen, zur Hand. Ein Benchmark sagt zum Beispiel nichts über die Langzeitstabilität eines Systems aus... [...] ...Daher ist das hier auch mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema.



Du hast also nichts was deine Behauptung das Macs für professionelles Arbeiten am besten geeignet sind untermauert, außer das alle "Profis" die du kennst es tun? Geniale Argumentation.

"Langzeitstabilität" kannst du niemals objektiv messen.

Alles was du bisher angeführt hast ist rein subjektiv. 

Und zu guter letzt noch der obligatorische bockige Kleinkindabschluss, gratulation. 

Wieso beobachte ich so ein Verhalten bei Apple-Fans eigentlich öfter? XD


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. November 2012)

So, da hier nur noch Apple vs. PC "Kämpfe" stattfinden, mach ich mal zu.

Die Frage des TE hat sich schon länger geklärt.


----------

